
Ask HN: How do you get your private projects/repositories reviewed - steve2048
One of the best things about publishing open source code is that you get to see other devevelopers view of your work. They see things you might not, or may find a more efficient way of solving a problem which you learn from.<p>Sometimes we work on solo projects that are long term endeavors and by nature can&#x27;t be open sourced but you still want to get that insight from other developers.<p>How do you go about getting that insight for projects you are happy for people to review, but don&#x27;t necessarily want to open source.
======
brudgers
A person with those goals and constraints could hire a consultant. Assuming of
course that it's work not a hobby, that makes the most sense. If it's a hobby,
then the sense it makes is just how far down the "prosumer" route the hobbyist
is willing to go.

